# Worlds richest man



## ian

Looks like Bill gates is no longer the worlds richest man.
It is now the owner of Ikea who is 8 billion dollars richer than Bill Gates 
Im a bill gates fan, so I like to see him regain that spot.
Maybe his new msn search engine will see him take back his lead.


----------



## [tab]

I wonder what my ranking is...


----------



## Lord Kalthorn

World's Richest Man is not Bill Gates?   The Ikea man would have to have $64 Billion to do that!   And have gained it in such a short time.   Where did you get this information?


----------



## Lord Kalthorn

Wow - actually he has been superseeded by 'Robson Walton'.   He is the owner of supermarket chains Wal-Mart and Asda, and has amassed a fortune worth £45.3bn - £8bn more than Bill Gates.

Pretty Scary Stuff.

Won't take him long to put that way back up there - and it is only speculation right now so it may just be somebody being stupid.


----------



## ian

I stand corrected, I heard that on the radio and the news, but I guess they just report anything. Apparently it was a swedish periodical that made this claim, using a currency fluctuation as the basis. Also the figures I quoted were Australian dollars.
Also apparently the Ikea founder donated his company to some trust. 
Looks like Bill Gates may still be the richest man after all according to this list in the USA today site which was updated 27 feb 04.
http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/general/2004-02-26-forbeslist1.htm


----------



## Lord Kalthorn

Yeah - either way he'll always be the richest man in our hearts.


----------



## ian

> Bored by unchallenging schoolwork and somewhat embarrassed by his ability, Gates took on the role of class clown. He later admitted getting deliberately low grades. His desk, as were his room at home and his workspace later, was totally disorganized.


This is an interesting bio of Bill Gates
http://vitalog.com/cgi-bin/profile/content.cgi?id=1536


----------



## [tab]

Ian:
No wonder you like him... check out his birthday


----------



## ian

I always joke and say people born on the 28th october are super intelligent, and those born close to that are really smart as well, but what further proof could I possibly need.
Worlds richest man born on the 28th October.


----------



## [tab]

Worlds poorest man born on the 1st of November


----------



## ian

no that should read worlds richest and poorest man born on the same day.


----------



## [tab]

At least I'm a Scorpio... meaning I'm super intelligent, and a sexual dynamo!!!

P.S.  Hello ladies 

Hmm... not a single offer.  Must have been that "world's poorest man" thing.


----------



## Lord Kalthorn

Lol!   World's Biggest Nerd Born on 12th September!

I thought Virgos were Super Intelligent and Sexual Dynamos! 

You know I sai I'd try and make my own style for my Board?   I've done it and its looking Pretty Damn Good - have a look:

http://www.playfordnet.com/Greathanc/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1


----------



## littlenicky

i was born on october 23 that makes me smart....hmmmm


----------



## littlenicky

lol im scorpio too how ownage is that... well half scorpio half libra


----------



## littlenicky

hey i juss wanted to tell all u guest people ( there are about 3 checking this thing out right now) JOIN THE SITE IT OWNZ!


----------



## Suzanne

I'll have to write all this down so I can send u all presents


----------



## [tab]

You've got plenty of time to save up too


----------



## AainaalyaA

[tab] said:
			
		

> You've got plenty of time to save up too


LOL ... and poor SuZ have to make do with getting you pressies, when she's the one who is most in need.

Talking of world's richest -- you might consider clicking on http://www.forbes.com/maserati/billionaires2004/bill04land.html  to find out the latest

later,

AA


----------



## AainaalyaA

LOL! You're a Libran alright, and I hope you're female. Coz the male ones are either too sensitive when it comes to love and sentimental issues, or downright arrogant when it comes to playing in the fields 

Later,

AA




			
				littlenicky said:
			
		

> i was born on october 23 that makes me smart....hmmmm


----------



## AainaalyaA

Child-like, Scorpions are tender people. They are often sensitive, and hide their emotions well. Now, let me see here, are you sure you're a scorpion [tab]? 







			
				[tab] said:
			
		

> At least I'm a Scorpio... meaning I'm super intelligent, and a sexual dynamo!!!
> 
> P.S. Hello ladies
> 
> Hmm... not a single offer. Must have been that "world's poorest man" thing.


----------



## ian

Yeah im childlike and I always hide my emotions.


----------



## AainaalyaA

The richest human would be the person with "Time" in her/his hands. Now.. wonder if these so-called wealthy people have that.


----------

